# Die neue Star Wars-Trilogie: Die 8 wichtigsten Charaktere im Überblick



## TLaw555 (8. Dezember 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die neue Star Wars-Trilogie: Die 8 wichtigsten Charaktere im Überblick* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die neue Star Wars-Trilogie: Die 8 wichtigsten Charaktere im Überblick*


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Dezember 2017)

Kylo Ren ist kein Sith!


----------



## Honigpumpe (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich freu mich schon tierisch auf den Film. Ich habe null Erwartungen hinsichtlich Anspruch, werde mir aber eine XXXL-Popcorntüte kaufen und mein Weihnachtsritual genießen. Ob wir etwas über Reys Familienverhältnisse erfahren? Sie scheint ja eine Halbschwester von Kylo Ren zu sein, aber auf welche Weise? Hat sich die olle Lea, nachdem sie Han den Laufpaß gegeben hat, noch einmal anderweitig orientiert? Aber mit wem? Das sind die weltbewegenden Fragen dieser Tage.

Übrigens: "Fracks" und "widerspänstig" könnte man sich nochmal angucken. Eigentlich nicht schlecht geschrieben, der Artikel. Herr Dammes checkt nochmal den Inhalt, den Rest könnte dann das freundliche Korrektorat erledigen.


----------



## DeathMD (9. Dezember 2017)

Ein wenig offtopic...

Battlefront 2 scheint sich spitze zu verkaufen, gibt schon die erste Promoaktion mit -30% auf Origin.


----------



## Talisman79 (9. Dezember 2017)

freu mich auch riesig..hab direkt karten für die erste vorstellung zum nikolaus bekommen 


edit:der typ heißt darth bane,und nich baine


----------



## TobiWan82 (9. Dezember 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Ein wenig offtopic...
> 
> Battlefront 2 scheint sich spitze zu verkaufen, gibt schon die erste Promoaktion mit -30% auf Origin.



Bei Amazon für 40,-€ und nimmt an der "Nimm 3 Zahl 2" Aktion Teil.


----------



## TobiWan82 (9. Dezember 2017)

Talisman79 schrieb:


> freu mich auch riesig..hab direkt karten für die erste vorstellung zum nikolaus bekommen
> 
> 
> edit:der typ heißt darth bane,und nich baine



Hatte am Tag der Vorbestellungen auch mit dem Finger auf der F5 Taste gesessen. Hat sich gelohnt und hab meinen Lieblingsplatz bekommen. Eine Stunde später war das Kino voll.


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2017)

Also wird der Traitor zum Doppel Traitor ^^


----------

